# Electronic Crime in Muted Key – The unusual criminal



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The story of a man who fakes his death and believes his sinister past is behind him.*

Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof. He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Nick, and congratulations on your book! (And I just have to say I know where Beaconsfield is! We lived in Chalfont St. Peter for 3 years!)

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome but self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . follow the directions there to be listed. 

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*He lives two lives; one with his boring wife, one with his sensual lover who both, when he ceases to exist, want retribution*.

Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof. He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof. He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

_--- edit... new post merged with original thread. please remember, only one thread per book. please bookmark this thread so you can find it again and please read our Forum Decorum._


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*Five star reviews for Carter's attempt to reinvent himself*

Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof. He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*He bought a dead body and faked his death.*

Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof. He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*He bought a dead body and faked his death.*

Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof. He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*He bought a dead body and faked his death.*

Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof. He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*He bought a dead body and faked his death.*

Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof. He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*He bought a body and faked his death*

Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof. He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*He bought a dead body and faked his death.*

Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof. He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*He bought a dead body and faked his death.*

Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof. He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*He bought a dead body and faked his death.*

Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof. He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*He bought a dead body and faked his death.*

Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof. He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*He bought a dead body and faked his death.*

Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof. He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*He bought a dead body and faked his death.*

Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof. He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*He bought a dead body and faked his death.*

Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof. He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

He bought a dead body and faked his death.

Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof. He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*He bought a dead body and faked his death.*

Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof. He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

He bought a dead body and faked his death.

Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof. He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

He bought a dead body and faked his death.

Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof. He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*He bought a dead body and faked his death.*

*Enter* the enigmatic world of Barry Carter; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof. He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'*

*He bought a dead body and faked his death.*

*Enter* the enigmatic world of Barry Carter; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof. He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'*

*He bought a dead body and faked his death.*

*Enter the enigmatic* world of Barry Carter; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof. He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'*

*He bought a dead body and faked his death.*

*Enter the enigmatic* world of Barry Carter; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof. He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'*

*He bought a dead body and faked his death.*

*Enter the enigmatic* world of Barry Carter; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof. He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

*FIVE STAR REVIEWS*

*I was very impressed* with this very well-crafted thriller. Mr. Wastnage has done a fantastic job in drawing the reader into a complex scheme conceived and executed by a complicated protagonist with several aliases and leading double lives with a wife occupying one and a girlfriend in the other, while orchestrating an elaborate network of tasks for a half dozen people to perform if they want to change their lives for the better&#8230;

*What had started* out as a body theft had turned into a far-reaching crime; a conspiracy that involved counterfeit money, drug trafficking, stolen works of art and an intricate scam&#8230;

*Terrific*, have shared this thriller with several friends and we agree it is five star all the way!
 
*Electronic Crime in Muted Key* is an international crime thriller of the highest caliber. Barry Carter, an unlikely criminal, plots a scam of epic proportion&#8230;. As intellectual as such well-known crime thrillers as Ocean's Eleven, this is a must read for anyone looking for the next big thriller.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'*

*He bought a dead body and faked his death.*

*Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carte*r; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof. He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

*FIVE STAR REVIEWS*

*I was very impressed* with this very well-crafted thriller. Mr. Wastnage has done a fantastic job in drawing the reader into a complex scheme conceived and executed by a complicated protagonist with several aliases and leading double lives with a wife occupying one and a girlfriend in the other, while orchestrating an elaborate network of tasks for a half dozen people to perform if they want to change their lives for the better&#8230;

*What had started out as a body theft* had turned into a far-reaching crime; a conspiracy that involved counterfeit money, drug trafficking, stolen works of art and an intricate scam&#8230;

*Terrific*, have shared this thriller with several friends and we agree it is five star all the way!
 
*Electronic Crime in Muted Key* is an international crime thriller of the highest caliber. Barry Carter, an unlikely criminal, plots a scam of epic proportion&#8230;. As intellectual as such well-known crime thrillers as Ocean's Eleven, this is a must read for anyone looking for the next big thriller.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'*

*He bought a dead body and faked his death.*

*Enter the enigmatic* world of Barry Carter; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof. He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

*FIVE STAR REVIEWS*

*I was very impressed* with this very well-crafted thriller. Mr. Wastnage has done a fantastic job in drawing the reader into a complex scheme conceived and executed by a complicated protagonist with several aliases and leading double lives with a wife occupying one and a girlfriend in the other, while orchestrating an elaborate network of tasks for a half dozen people to perform if they want to change their lives for the better&#8230;

*What had started out as a body theft* had turned into a far-reaching crime; a conspiracy that involved counterfeit money, drug trafficking, stolen works of art and an intricate scam&#8230;

*Terrific*, have shared this thriller with several friends and we agree it is five star all the way!
 
*Electronic Crime in Muted Key* is an international crime thriller of the highest caliber. Barry Carter, an unlikely criminal, plots a scam of epic proportion&#8230;. As intellectual as such well-known crime thrillers as Ocean's Eleven, this is a must read for anyone looking for the next big thriller.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'*

*He bought a dead body and faked his death.*

*Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter*; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof. He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

*FIVE STAR REVIEWS*

*I was very impressed* with this very well-crafted thriller. Mr. Wastnage has done a fantastic job in drawing the reader into a complex scheme conceived and executed by a complicated protagonist with several aliases and leading double lives with a wife occupying one and a girlfriend in the other, while orchestrating an elaborate network of tasks for a half dozen people to perform if they want to change their lives for the better&#8230;

*What had started out as a body theft* had turned into a far-reaching crime; a conspiracy that involved counterfeit money, drug trafficking, stolen works of art and an intricate scam&#8230;

*Terrific*, have shared this thriller with several friends and we agree it is five star all the way!
 
*Electronic Crime in Muted Key is an international crime thriller of the highest caliber. Barry Carter, an unlikely criminal, plots a scam of epic proportion&#8230;. As intellectual as such well-known crime thrillers as Ocean's Eleven, this is a must read for anyone looking for the next big thriller.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666*


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'*

*He bought a dead body and faked his death.*

*Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter*; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof. He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

*FIVE STAR REVIEWS*

*I was very impressed* with this very well-crafted thriller. Mr. Wastnage has done a fantastic job in drawing the reader into a complex scheme conceived and executed by a complicated protagonist with several aliases and leading double lives with a wife occupying one and a girlfriend in the other, while orchestrating an elaborate network of tasks for a half dozen people to perform if they want to change their lives for the better&#8230;

What had started out as a body theft had turned into a far-reaching crime; a conspiracy that involved counterfeit money, drug trafficking, stolen works of art and an intricate scam&#8230;

*Terrific*, have shared this thriller with several friends and we agree it is five star all the way!
 
*Electronic Crime in Muted Key is an international crime thriller of the highest caliber*. Barry Carter, an unlikely criminal, plots a scam of epic proportion&#8230;. As intellectual as such well-known crime thrillers as Ocean's Eleven, this is a must read for anyone looking for the next big thriller.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'*

*He bought a dead body and faked his death.*

*Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carte*r; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof. He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

*FIVE STAR REVIEWS*

*I was very impressed* with this very well-crafted thriller. Mr. Wastnage has done a fantastic job in drawing the reader into a complex scheme conceived and executed by a complicated protagonist with several aliases and leading double lives with a wife occupying one and a girlfriend in the other, while orchestrating an elaborate network of tasks for a half dozen people to perform if they want to change their lives for the better&#8230;

What had started out as a body theft had turned into a far-reaching crime; a conspiracy that involved counterfeit money, drug trafficking, stolen works of art and an intricate scam&#8230;

*Terrific*, have shared this thriller with several friends and we agree it is five star all the way!
 
*Electronic Crime in Muted Key* is an international crime thriller of the highest caliber. Barry Carter, an unlikely criminal, plots a scam of epic proportion&#8230;. As intellectual as such well-known crime thrillers as Ocean's Eleven, this is a must read for anyone looking for the next big thriller.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

He bought a dead body and faked his death.*

*Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter*; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof. He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

*FIVE STAR REVIEWS

I was very impressed with this very well-crafted thriller.* Mr. Wastnage has done a fantastic job in drawing the reader into a complex scheme conceived and executed by a complicated protagonist with several aliases and leading double lives with a wife occupying one and a girlfriend in the other, while orchestrating an elaborate network of tasks for a half dozen people to perform if they want to change their lives for the better&#8230;

What had started out as a body theft had turned into a far-reaching crime; a conspiracy that involved counterfeit money, drug trafficking, stolen works of art and an intricate scam&#8230;

*Terrific*, have shared this thriller with several friends and we agree it is five star all the way!
 
*Electronic Crime in Muted Key* is an international crime thriller of the highest caliber. Barry Carter, an unlikely criminal, plots a scam of epic proportion&#8230;. As intellectual as such well-known crime thrillers as Ocean's Eleven, this is a must read for anyone looking for the next big thriller.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

He bought a dead body and faked his death.

Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter*; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof. He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

*FIVE STAR REVIEWS

I was very impressed with this very well-crafted thriller.* Mr. Wastnage has done a fantastic job in drawing the reader into a complex scheme conceived and executed by a complicated protagonist with several aliases and leading double lives with a wife occupying one and a girlfriend in the other, while orchestrating an elaborate network of tasks for a half dozen people to perform if they want to change their lives for the better&#8230;

What had started out as a body theft had turned into a far-reaching crime; a conspiracy that involved counterfeit money, drug trafficking, stolen works of art and an intricate scam&#8230;

*Terrific,* have shared this thriller with several friends and we agree it is five star all the way!
 
*Electronic Crime in Muted Key is an international crime thriller of the highest caliber*. Barry Carter, an unlikely criminal, plots a scam of epic proportion&#8230;. As intellectual as such well-known crime thrillers as Ocean's Eleven, this is a must read for anyone looking for the next big thriller.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

He bought a dead body and faked his death.

Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter*; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof. He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

*FIVE STAR REVIEWS*

*I was very impressed with this very well-crafted thriller.* Mr. Wastnage has done a fantastic job in drawing the reader into a complex scheme conceived and executed by a complicated protagonist with several aliases and leading double lives with a wife occupying one and a girlfriend in the other, while orchestrating an elaborate network of tasks for a half dozen people to perform if they want to change their lives for the better&#8230;

What had started out as a body theft had turned into a far-reaching crime; a conspiracy that involved counterfeit money, drug trafficking, stolen works of art and an intricate scam&#8230;

*Terrific*, have shared this thriller with several friends and we agree it is five star all the way!
 
*Electronic Crime in Muted Key is an international crime thriller of the highest caliber*. Barry Carter, an unlikely criminal, plots a scam of epic proportion&#8230;. As intellectual as such well-known crime thrillers as Ocean's Eleven, this is a must read for anyone looking for the next big thriller.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

He bought a dead body and faked his death.

Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter*; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof. He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

*FIVE STAR REVIEWS*

*I was very impressed* with this very well-crafted thriller. Mr. Wastnage has done a fantastic job in drawing the reader into a complex scheme conceived and executed by a complicated protagonist with several aliases and leading double lives with a wife occupying one and a girlfriend in the other, while orchestrating an elaborate network of tasks for a half dozen people to perform if they want to change their lives for the better&#8230;

What had started out as a body theft had turned into a far-reaching crime; a conspiracy that involved counterfeit money, drug trafficking, stolen works of art and an intricate scam&#8230;

*Terrific*, have shared this thriller with several friends and we agree it is five star all the way!
 
*Electronic Crime in Muted Key is an international crime thriller of the highest caliber*. Barry Carter, an unlikely criminal, plots a scam of epic proportion&#8230;. As intellectual as such well-known crime thrillers as Ocean's Eleven, this is a must read for anyone looking for the next big thriller.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

He bought a dead body and faked his death.

Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter*; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof. He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

*FIVE STAR REVIEWS

I was very impressed with this very well-crafted thriller*. Mr. Wastnage has done a fantastic job in drawing the reader into a complex scheme conceived and executed by a complicated protagonist with several aliases and leading double lives with a wife occupying one and a girlfriend in the other, while orchestrating an elaborate network of tasks for a half dozen people to perform if they want to change their lives for the better&#8230;

What had started out as a body theft had turned into a far-reaching crime; a conspiracy that involved counterfeit money, drug trafficking, stolen works of art and an intricate scam&#8230;

*Terrific*, have shared this thriller with several friends and we agree it is five star all the way!
 
*Electronic Crime in Muted Key is an international crime thriller of the highest caliber*. Barry Carter, an unlikely criminal, plots a scam of epic proportion&#8230;. As intellectual as such well-known crime thrillers as Ocean's Eleven, this is a must read for anyone looking for the next big thriller.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

He bought a dead body and faked his death.

Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter*; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof. He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

*FIVE STAR REVIEWS*

*I was very impressed with this very well-crafted thriller*. Mr. Wastnage has done a fantastic job in drawing the reader into a complex scheme conceived and executed by a complicated protagonist with several aliases and leading double lives with a wife occupying one and a girlfriend in the other, while orchestrating an elaborate network of tasks for a half dozen people to perform if they want to change their lives for the better&#8230;

What had started out as a body theft had turned into a far-reaching crime; a conspiracy that involved counterfeit money, drug trafficking, stolen works of art and an intricate scam&#8230;

*Terrific*, have shared this thriller with several friends and we agree it is five star all the way!
 
*Electronic Crime in Muted Key is an international crime thriller of the highest caliber*. Barry Carter, an unlikely criminal, plots a scam of epic proportion&#8230;. As intellectual as such well-known crime thrillers as Ocean's Eleven, this is a must read for anyone looking for the next big thriller.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

He bought a dead body and faked his death.

Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter;* a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof. He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

*FIVE STAR REVIEWS*

*I was very impressed with this very well-crafted thriller*. Mr. Wastnage has done a fantastic job in drawing the reader into a complex scheme conceived and executed by a complicated protagonist with several aliases and leading double lives with a wife occupying one and a girlfriend in the other, while orchestrating an elaborate network of tasks for a half dozen people to perform if they want to change their lives for the better&#8230;

What had started out as a body theft had turned into a far-reaching crime; a conspiracy that involved counterfeit money, drug trafficking, stolen works of art and an intricate scam&#8230;

*Terrific*, have shared this thriller with several friends and we agree it is five star all the way!
 
*Electronic Crime in Muted Key is an international crime thriller of the highest caliber*. Barry Carter, an unlikely criminal, plots a scam of epic proportion&#8230;. As intellectual as such well-known crime thrillers as Ocean's Eleven, this is a must read for anyone looking for the next big thriller.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

He bought a dead body and faked his death.

Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter*; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof. He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

*FIVE STAR REVIEWS*

*I was very impressed with this very well-crafted thriller.* Mr. Wastnage has done a fantastic job in drawing the reader into a complex scheme conceived and executed by a complicated protagonist with several aliases and leading double lives with a wife occupying one and a girlfriend in the other, while orchestrating an elaborate network of tasks for a half dozen people to perform if they want to change their lives for the better&#8230;

*What had started out as a body theft had turned into a far-reaching crime*; a conspiracy that involved counterfeit money, drug trafficking, stolen works of art and an intricate scam&#8230;

*Terrific*, have shared this thriller with several friends and we agree it is five star all the way!
 
*Electronic Crime in Muted Key is an international crime thriller of the highest caliber*. Barry Carter, an unlikely criminal, plots a scam of epic proportion&#8230;. As intellectual as such well-known crime thrillers as Ocean's Eleven, this is a must read for anyone looking for the next big thriller.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

He bought a dead body and faked his death.

Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter*; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof. He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

*FIVE STAR REVIEWS*

*I was very impressed with this very well-crafted thriller*. Mr. Wastnage has done a fantastic job in drawing the reader into a complex scheme conceived and executed by a complicated protagonist with several aliases and leading double lives with a wife occupying one and a girlfriend in the other, while orchestrating an elaborate network of tasks for a half dozen people to perform if they want to change their lives for the better&#8230;

What had started out as a body theft had turned into a far-reaching crime; a conspiracy that involved counterfeit money, drug trafficking, stolen works of art and an intricate scam&#8230;

*Terrific*, have shared this thriller with several friends and we agree it is five star all the way!
 
*Electronic Crime in Muted Key is an international crime thriller of the highest calibe*r. Barry Carter, an unlikely criminal, plots a scam of epic proportion&#8230;. As intellectual as such well-known crime thrillers as Ocean's Eleven, this is a must read for anyone looking for the next big thriller.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

He bought a dead body and faked his death.

Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter*; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof. He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

*FIVE STAR REVIEWS*

*I was very impressed with this very well-crafted thriller*. Mr. Wastnage has done a fantastic job in drawing the reader into a complex scheme conceived and executed by a complicated protagonist with several aliases and leading double lives with a wife occupying one and a girlfriend in the other, while orchestrating an elaborate network of tasks for a half dozen people to perform if they want to change their lives for the better&#8230;

What had started out as a body theft had turned into a far-reaching crime; a conspiracy that involved counterfeit money, drug trafficking, stolen works of art and an intricate scam&#8230;

*Terrific*, have shared this thriller with several friends and we agree it is five star all the way!
 
*Electronic Crime in Muted Key is an international crime thriller of the highest caliber*. Barry Carter, an unlikely criminal, plots a scam of epic proportion&#8230;. As intellectual as such well-known crime thrillers as Ocean's Eleven, this is a must read for anyone looking for the next big thriller.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

He bought a dead body and faked his death.

Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter*; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof. He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

*FIVE STAR REVIEWS

I was very impressed with this very well-crafted thriller.* Mr. Wastnage has done a fantastic job in drawing the reader into a complex scheme conceived and executed by a complicated protagonist with several aliases and leading double lives with a wife occupying one and a girlfriend in the other, while orchestrating an elaborate network of tasks for a half dozen people to perform if they want to change their lives for the better&#8230;

What had started out as a body theft had turned into a far-reaching crime; a conspiracy that involved counterfeit money, drug trafficking, stolen works of art and an intricate scam&#8230;

*Terrific*, have shared this thriller with several friends and we agree it is five star all the way!
 
*Electronic Crime in Muted Key is an international crime thriller of the highest caliber*. Barry Carter, an unlikely criminal, plots a scam of epic proportion&#8230;. As intellectual as such well-known crime thrillers as Ocean's Eleven, this is a must read for anyone looking for the next big thriller.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

He bought a dead body and faked his death.

Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter*; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof. He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

*FIVE STAR REVIEWS*

*I was very impressed with this very well-crafted thriller*. Mr. Wastnage has done a fantastic job in drawing the reader into a complex scheme conceived and executed by a complicated protagonist with several aliases and leading double lives with a wife occupying one and a girlfriend in the other, while orchestrating an elaborate network of tasks for a half dozen people to perform if they want to change their lives for the better&#8230;

*What had started out as a body theft had turned into a far-reaching crime*; a conspiracy that involved counterfeit money, drug trafficking, stolen works of art and an intricate scam&#8230;

*Terrific,* have shared this thriller with several friends and we agree it is five star all the way!
 
*Electronic Crime in Muted Key is an international crime thriller of the highest caliber*. Barry Carter, an unlikely criminal, plots a scam of epic proportion&#8230;. As intellectual as such well-known crime thrillers as Ocean's Eleven, this is a must read for anyone looking for the next big thriller.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

He bought a dead body and faked his death.

Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter*; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof. He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

*FIVE STAR REVIEWS

I was very impressed with this very well-crafted thriller*. Mr. Wastnage has done a fantastic job in drawing the reader into a complex scheme conceived and executed by a complicated protagonist with several aliases and leading double lives with a wife occupying one and a girlfriend in the other, while orchestrating an elaborate network of tasks for a half dozen people to perform if they want to change their lives for the better&#8230;

*What had started out as a body theft had turned into a far-reaching crime*; a conspiracy that involved counterfeit money, drug trafficking, stolen works of art and an intricate scam&#8230;

*Terrific*, have shared this thriller with several friends and we agree it is five star all the way!
 
*Electronic Crime in Muted Key is an international crime thriller of the highest caliber*. Barry Carter, an unlikely criminal, plots a scam of epic proportion&#8230;. As intellectual as such well-known crime thrillers as Ocean's Eleven, this is a must read for anyone looking for the next big thriller.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

He bought a dead body and faked his death.

Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter*; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof. He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

*FIVE STAR REVIEWS*

*I was very impressed with this very well-crafted thriller*. Mr. Wastnage has done a fantastic job in drawing the reader into a complex scheme conceived and executed by a complicated protagonist with several aliases and leading double lives with a wife occupying one and a girlfriend in the other, while orchestrating an elaborate network of tasks for a half dozen people to perform if they want to change their lives for the better&#8230;

*What had started out as a body theft had turned into a far-reaching crime*; a conspiracy that involved counterfeit money, drug trafficking, stolen works of art and an intricate scam&#8230;

*Terrific*, have shared this thriller with several friends and we agree it is five star all the way!
 
*Electronic Crime in Muted Key is an international crime thriller of the highest caliber*. Barry Carter, an unlikely criminal, plots a scam of epic proportion&#8230;. As intellectual as such well-known crime thrillers as Ocean's Eleven, this is a must read for anyone looking for the next big thriller.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

He bought a dead body and faked his death.

Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof*. He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

*FIVE STAR REVIEWS*

*I was very impressed with this very well-crafted thriller*. Mr. Wastnage has done a fantastic job in drawing the reader into a complex scheme conceived and executed by a complicated protagonist with several aliases and leading double lives with a wife occupying one and a girlfriend in the other, while orchestrating an elaborate network of tasks for a half dozen people to perform if they want to change their lives for the better&#8230;

What had started out as a body theft had turned into a far-reaching crime; a conspiracy that involved counterfeit money, drug trafficking, stolen works of art and an intricate scam&#8230;

*Terrific*, have shared this thriller with several friends and we agree it is five star all the way!
 
*Electronic Crime in Muted Key is an international crime thriller of the highest caliber*. Barry Carter, an unlikely criminal, plots a scam of epic proportion&#8230;. As intellectual as such well-known crime thrillers as Ocean's Eleven, this is a must read for anyone looking for the next big thriller.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

He bought a dead body and faked his death.

Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter*; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof. He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

*FIVE STAR REVIEWS*

*I was very impressed with this very well-crafted thriller*. Mr. Wastnage has done a fantastic job in drawing the reader into a complex scheme conceived and executed by a complicated protagonist with several aliases and leading double lives with a wife occupying one and a girlfriend in the other, while orchestrating an elaborate network of tasks for a half dozen people to perform if they want to change their lives for the better&#8230;

What had started out as a body theft had turned into a far-reaching crime; a conspiracy that involved counterfeit money, drug trafficking, stolen works of art and an intricate scam&#8230;

*Terrific*, have shared this thriller with several friends and we agree it is five star all the way!
 
*Electronic Crime in Muted Key is an international crime thriller of the highest caliber*. Barry Carter, an unlikely criminal, plots a scam of epic proportion&#8230;. As intellectual as such well-known crime thrillers as Ocean's Eleven, this is a must read for anyone looking for the next big thriller.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

He bought a dead body and faked his death.

Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter*; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof. He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

*FIVE STAR REVIEWS
*
*I was very impressed with this very well-crafted thrille*r. Mr. Wastnage has done a fantastic job in drawing the reader into a complex scheme conceived and executed by a complicated protagonist with several aliases and leading double lives with a wife occupying one and a girlfriend in the other, while orchestrating an elaborate network of tasks for a half dozen people to perform if they want to change their lives for the better&#8230;

What had started out as a body theft had turned into a far-reaching crime; a conspiracy that involved counterfeit money, drug trafficking, stolen works of art and an intricate scam&#8230;

*Terrific*, have shared this thriller with several friends and we agree it is five star all the way!
 
*Electronic Crime in Muted Key is an international crime thriller of the highest caliber*. Barry Carter, an unlikely criminal, plots a scam of epic proportion&#8230;. As intellectual as such well-known crime thrillers as Ocean's Eleven, this is a must read for anyone looking for the next big thriller.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

He bought a dead body and faked his death.

Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter*; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof. He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

*FIVE STAR REVIEWS*

*I was very impressed with this very well-crafted thriller*. Mr. Wastnage has done a fantastic job in drawing the reader into a complex scheme conceived and executed by a complicated protagonist with several aliases and leading double lives with a wife occupying one and a girlfriend in the other, while orchestrating an elaborate network of tasks for a half dozen people to perform if they want to change their lives for the better&#8230;

What had started out as a body theft had turned into a far-reaching crime; a conspiracy that involved counterfeit money, drug trafficking, stolen works of art and an intricate scam&#8230;

*Terrific*, have shared this thriller with several friends and we agree it is five star all the way!
 
*Electronic Crime in Muted Key is an international crime thriller of the highest caliber*. Barry Carter, an unlikely criminal, plots a scam of epic proportion&#8230;. As intellectual as such well-known crime thrillers as Ocean's Eleven, this is a must read for anyone looking for the next big thriller.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

He bought a dead body and faked his death.

Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter*; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof. He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

*FIVE STAR REVIEWS*

*I was very impressed with this very well-crafted thriller*. Mr. Wastnage has done a fantastic job in drawing the reader into a complex scheme conceived and executed by a complicated protagonist with several aliases and leading double lives with a wife occupying one and a girlfriend in the other, while orchestrating an elaborate network of tasks for a half dozen people to perform if they want to change their lives for the better&#8230;

What had started out as a body theft had turned into a far-reaching crime; a conspiracy that involved counterfeit money, drug trafficking, stolen works of art and an intricate scam&#8230;

*Terrific*, have shared this thriller with several friends and we agree it is five star all the way!
 
*Electronic Crime in Muted Key is an international crime thriller of the highest caliber*. Barry Carter, an unlikely criminal, plots a scam of epic proportion&#8230;. As intellectual as such well-known crime thrillers as Ocean's Eleven, this is a must read for anyone looking for the next big thriller.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

He bought a dead body and faked his death.

Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter*; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof. He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

*FIVE STAR REVIEWS*

*I was very impressed with this very well-crafted thriller.* Mr. Wastnage has done a fantastic job in drawing the reader into a complex scheme conceived and executed by a complicated protagonist with several aliases and leading double lives with a wife occupying one and a girlfriend in the other, while orchestrating an elaborate network of tasks for a half dozen people to perform if they want to change their lives for the better&#8230;

*What had started out as a body theft had turned into a far-reaching crime*; a conspiracy that involved counterfeit money, drug trafficking, stolen works of art and an intricate scam&#8230;

*Terrific, have shared this thriller with several friends and we agree it is five star all the way!*
 
*Electronic Crime in Muted Key is an international crime thriller of the highest caliber*. Barry Carter, an unlikely criminal, plots a scam of epic proportion&#8230;. As intellectual as such well-known crime thrillers as Ocean's Eleven, this is a must read for anyone looking for the next big thriller.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

He bought a dead body and faked his death.

Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof.* He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

*FIVE STAR REVIEWS

I was very impressed with this very well-crafted thriller*. Mr. Wastnage has done a fantastic job in drawing the reader into a complex scheme conceived and executed by a complicated protagonist with several aliases and leading double lives with a wife occupying one and a girlfriend in the other, while orchestrating an elaborate network of tasks for a half dozen people to perform if they want to change their lives for the better&#8230;

*What had started out as a body theft had turned into a far-reaching crime*; a conspiracy that involved counterfeit money, drug trafficking, stolen works of art and an intricate scam&#8230;

*Terrific*, have shared this thriller with several friends and we agree it is five star all the way!
 
*Electronic Crime in Muted Key is an international crime thriller of the highest calibe*r. Barry Carter, an unlikely criminal, plots a scam of epic proportion&#8230;. As intellectual as such well-known crime thrillers as Ocean's Eleven, this is a must read for anyone looking for the next big thriller.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

He bought a dead body and faked his death.

Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter*; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof. He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

*FIVE STAR REVIEWS

I was very impressed with this very well-crafted thriller*. Mr. Wastnage has done a fantastic job in drawing the reader into a complex scheme conceived and executed by a complicated protagonist with several aliases and leading double lives with a wife occupying one and a girlfriend in the other, while orchestrating an elaborate network of tasks for a half dozen people to perform if they want to change their lives for the better&#8230;

What had started out as a body theft had turned into a far-reaching crime; a conspiracy that involved counterfeit money, drug trafficking, stolen works of art and an intricate scam&#8230;

*Terrific*, have shared this thriller with several friends and we agree it is five star all the way!
 
*Electronic Crime in Muted Key is an international crime thriller of the highest caliber*. Barry Carter, an unlikely criminal, plots a scam of epic proportion&#8230;. As intellectual as such well-known crime thrillers as Ocean's Eleven, this is a must read for anyone looking for the next big thriller.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

He bought a dead body and faked his death.

Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter;* a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof. He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

*FIVE STAR REVIEWS*

*I was very impressed with this very well-crafted thriller*. Mr. Wastnage has done a fantastic job in drawing the reader into a complex scheme conceived and executed by a complicated protagonist with several aliases and leading double lives with a wife occupying one and a girlfriend in the other, while orchestrating an elaborate network of tasks for a half dozen people to perform if they want to change their lives for the better&#8230;

*What had started out as a body theft had turned into a far-reaching crime*; a conspiracy that involved counterfeit money, drug trafficking, stolen works of art and an intricate scam&#8230;

*Terrific*, have shared this thriller with several friends and we agree it is five star all the way!
 
*Electronic Crime in Muted Key is an international crime thriller of the highest caliber*. Barry Carter, an unlikely criminal, plots a scam of epic proportion&#8230;. As intellectual as such well-known crime thrillers as Ocean's Eleven, this is a must read for anyone looking for the next big thriller.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

He bought a dead body and faked his death.

Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof.* He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

*FIVE STAR REVIEWS

I was very impressed with this very well-crafted thriller*. Mr. Wastnage has done a fantastic job in drawing the reader into a complex scheme conceived and executed by a complicated protagonist with several aliases and leading double lives with a wife occupying one and a girlfriend in the other, while orchestrating an elaborate network of tasks for a half dozen people to perform if they want to change their lives for the better&#8230;

What had started out as a body theft had turned into a far-reaching crime; a conspiracy that involved counterfeit money, drug trafficking, stolen works of art and an intricate scam&#8230;

*Terrific*, have shared this thriller with several friends and we agree it is five star all the way!
 
*Electronic Crime in Muted Key is an international crime thriller of the highest caliber*. Barry Carter, an unlikely criminal, plots a scam of epic proportion&#8230;. As intellectual as such well-known crime thrillers as Ocean's Eleven, this is a must read for anyone looking for the next big thriller.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

He bought a dead body and faked his death.

Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof.* He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

*FIVE STAR REVIEWS

I was very impressed with this very well-crafted thriller.* Mr. Wastnage has done a fantastic job in drawing the reader into a complex scheme conceived and executed by a complicated protagonist with several aliases and leading double lives with a wife occupying one and a girlfriend in the other, while orchestrating an elaborate network of tasks for a half dozen people to perform if they want to change their lives for the better&#8230;

What had started out as a body theft had turned into a far-reaching crime; a conspiracy that involved counterfeit money, drug trafficking, stolen works of art and an intricate scam&#8230;

*Terrific*, have shared this thriller with several friends and we agree it is five star all the way!
 
*Electronic Crime in Muted Key is an international crime thriller of the highest caliber*. Barry Carter, an unlikely criminal, plots a scam of epic proportion&#8230;. As intellectual as such well-known crime thrillers as Ocean's Eleven, this is a must read for anyone looking for the next big thriller.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

He bought a dead body and faked his death.

Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof.* He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

*FIVE STAR REVIEWS

I was very impressed with this very well-crafted thriller*. Mr. Wastnage has done a fantastic job in drawing the reader into a complex scheme conceived and executed by a complicated protagonist with several aliases and leading double lives with a wife occupying one and a girlfriend in the other, while orchestrating an elaborate network of tasks for a half dozen people to perform if they want to change their lives for the better&#8230;

What had started out as a body theft had turned into a far-reaching crime; a conspiracy that involved counterfeit money, drug trafficking, stolen works of art and an intricate scam&#8230;

*Terrific*, have shared this thriller with several friends and we agree it is five star all the way!
 
*Electronic Crime in Muted Key is an international crime thriller of the highest caliber*. Barry Carter, an unlikely criminal, plots a scam of epic proportion&#8230;. As intellectual as such well-known crime thrillers as Ocean's Eleven, this is a must read for anyone looking for the next big thriller.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

He bought a dead body and faked his death.

Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof*. He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

*FIVE STAR REVIEWS*

*I was very impressed with this very well-crafted thriller*. Mr. Wastnage has done a fantastic job in drawing the reader into a complex scheme conceived and executed by a complicated protagonist with several aliases and leading double lives with a wife occupying one and a girlfriend in the other, while orchestrating an elaborate network of tasks for a half dozen people to perform if they want to change their lives for the better&#8230;

What had started out as a body theft had turned into a far-reaching crime; a conspiracy that involved counterfeit money, drug trafficking, stolen works of art and an intricate scam&#8230;

*Terrific*, have shared this thriller with several friends and we agree it is five star all the way!
 
*Electronic Crime in Muted Key is an international crime thriller of the highest calibe*r. Barry Carter, an unlikely criminal, plots a scam of epic proportion&#8230;. As intellectual as such well-known crime thrillers as Ocean's Eleven, this is a must read for anyone looking for the next big thriller.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

He bought a dead body and faked his death.

Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof.* He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

*FIVE STAR REVIEWS*

*I was very impressed with this very well-crafted thriller*. Mr. Wastnage has done a fantastic job in drawing the reader into a complex scheme conceived and executed by a complicated protagonist with several aliases and leading double lives with a wife occupying one and a girlfriend in the other, while orchestrating an elaborate network of tasks for a half dozen people to perform if they want to change their lives for the better&#8230;

What had started out as a body theft had turned into a far-reaching crime; a conspiracy that involved counterfeit money, drug trafficking, stolen works of art and an intricate scam&#8230;

*Terrific*, have shared this thriller with several friends and we agree it is five star all the way!
* 
Electronic Crime in Muted Key is an international crime thriller of the highest caliber*. Barry Carter, an unlikely criminal, plots a scam of epic proportion&#8230;. As intellectual as such well-known crime thrillers as Ocean's Eleven, this is a must read for anyone looking for the next big thriller.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

He bought a dead body and faked his death.

Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof*. He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

*FIVE STAR REVIEWS*

*I was very impressed with this very well-crafted thriller*. Mr. Wastnage has done a fantastic job in drawing the reader into a complex scheme conceived and executed by a complicated protagonist with several aliases and leading double lives with a wife occupying one and a girlfriend in the other, while orchestrating an elaborate network of tasks for a half dozen people to perform if they want to change their lives for the better&#8230;

What had started out as a body theft had turned into a far-reaching crime; a conspiracy that involved counterfeit money, drug trafficking, stolen works of art and an intricate scam&#8230;

*Terrific*, have shared this thriller with several friends and we agree it is five star all the way!
 
*Electronic Crime in Muted Key is an international crime thriller of the highest caliber*. Barry Carter, an unlikely criminal, plots a scam of epic proportion&#8230;. As intellectual as such well-known crime thrillers as Ocean's Eleven, this is a must read for anyone looking for the next big thriller.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

He bought a dead body and faked his death.

Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof*. He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

*FIVE STAR REVIEWS*

*I was very impressed with this very well-crafted thriller*. Mr. Wastnage has done a fantastic job in drawing the reader into a complex scheme conceived and executed by a complicated protagonist with several aliases and leading double lives with a wife occupying one and a girlfriend in the other, while orchestrating an elaborate network of tasks for a half dozen people to perform if they want to change their lives for the better&#8230;

What had started out as a body theft had turned into a far-reaching crime; a conspiracy that involved counterfeit money, drug trafficking, stolen works of art and an intricate scam&#8230;

*Terrific*, have shared this thriller with several friends and we agree it is five star all the way!
 
*Electronic Crime in Muted Key is an international crime thriller of the highest caliber*. Barry Carter, an unlikely criminal, plots a scam of epic proportion&#8230;. As intellectual as such well-known crime thrillers as Ocean's Eleven, this is a must read for anyone looking for the next big thriller.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

He bought a dead body and faked his death.

Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof.* He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

*FIVE STAR REVIEWS*

*I was very impressed with this very well-crafted thriller*. Mr. Wastnage has done a fantastic job in drawing the reader into a complex scheme conceived and executed by a complicated protagonist with several aliases and leading double lives with a wife occupying one and a girlfriend in the other, while orchestrating an elaborate network of tasks for a half dozen people to perform if they want to change their lives for the better&#8230;

What had started out as a body theft had turned into a far-reaching crime; a conspiracy that involved counterfeit money, drug trafficking, stolen works of art and an intricate scam&#8230;

*Terrific*, have shared this thriller with several friends and we agree it is five star all the way!
 
*Electronic Crime in Muted Key is an international crime thriller of the highest caliber*. Barry Carter, an unlikely criminal, plots a scam of epic proportion&#8230;. As intellectual as such well-known crime thrillers as Ocean's Eleven, this is a must read for anyone looking for the next big thriller.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

He bought a dead body and faked his death.

Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof.* He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

*FIVE STAR REVIEWS*

*I was very impressed with this very well-crafted thrille*r. Mr. Wastnage has done a fantastic job in drawing the reader into a complex scheme conceived and executed by a complicated protagonist with several aliases and leading double lives with a wife occupying one and a girlfriend in the other, while orchestrating an elaborate network of tasks for a half dozen people to perform if they want to change their lives for the better&#8230;

What had started out as a body theft had turned into a far-reaching crime; a conspiracy that involved counterfeit money, drug trafficking, stolen works of art and an intricate scam&#8230;

*Terrific*, have shared this thriller with several friends and we agree it is five star all the way!
 
*Electronic Crime in Muted Key is an international crime thriller of the highest caliber*. Barry Carter, an unlikely criminal, plots a scam of epic proportion&#8230;. As intellectual as such well-known crime thrillers as Ocean's Eleven, this is a must read for anyone looking for the next big thriller.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

He bought a dead body and faked his death.

Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof.* He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

*FIVE STAR REVIEWS*

*I was very impressed with this very well-crafted thriller*. Mr. Wastnage has done a fantastic job in drawing the reader into a complex scheme conceived and executed by a complicated protagonist with several aliases and leading double lives with a wife occupying one and a girlfriend in the other, while orchestrating an elaborate network of tasks for a half dozen people to perform if they want to change their lives for the better&#8230;

What had started out as a body theft had turned into a far-reaching crime; a conspiracy that involved counterfeit money, drug trafficking, stolen works of art and an intricate scam&#8230;

*Terrific*, have shared this thriller with several friends and we agree it is five star all the way!
 
*Electronic Crime in Muted Key is an international crime thriller of the highest caliber*. Barry Carter, an unlikely criminal, plots a scam of epic proportion&#8230;. As intellectual as such well-known crime thrillers as Ocean's Eleven, this is a must read for anyone looking for the next big thriller.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

He bought a dead body and faked his death.*

*Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof.* He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

*FIVE STAR REVIEWS*

*I was very impressed with this very well-crafted thriller*. Mr. Wastnage has done a fantastic job in drawing the reader into a complex scheme conceived and executed by a complicated protagonist with several aliases and leading double lives with a wife occupying one and a girlfriend in the other, while orchestrating an elaborate network of tasks for a half dozen people to perform if they want to change their lives for the better&#8230;

What had started out as a body theft had turned into a far-reaching crime; a conspiracy that involved counterfeit money, drug trafficking, stolen works of art and an intricate scam&#8230;

*Terrific*, have shared this thriller with several friends and we agree it is five star all the way!
 
*Electronic Crime in Muted Key is an international crime thriller of the highest caliber*. Barry Carter, an unlikely criminal, plots a scam of epic proportion&#8230;. As intellectual as such well-known crime thrillers as Ocean's Eleven, this is a must read for anyone looking for the next big thriller.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

He bought a dead body and faked his death.*

*Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof.* He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

*FIVE STAR REVIEWS*

*I was very impressed with this very well-crafted thriller*. Mr. Wastnage has done a fantastic job in drawing the reader into a complex scheme conceived and executed by a complicated protagonist with several aliases and leading double lives with a wife occupying one and a girlfriend in the other, while orchestrating an elaborate network of tasks for a half dozen people to perform if they want to change their lives for the better&#8230;

What had started out as a body theft had turned into a far-reaching crime; a conspiracy that involved counterfeit money, drug trafficking, stolen works of art and an intricate scam&#8230;

*Terrific*, have shared this thriller with several friends and we agree it is five star all the way!
 
*Electronic Crime in Muted Key is an international crime thriller of the highest caliber*. Barry Carter, an unlikely criminal, plots a scam of epic proportion&#8230;. As intellectual as such well-known crime thrillers as Ocean's Eleven, this is a must read for anyone looking for the next big thriller.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

He bought a dead body and faked his death.*

*Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof.* He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

*FIVE STAR REVIEWS*

*I was very impressed with this very well-crafted thriller*. Mr. Wastnage has done a fantastic job in drawing the reader into a complex scheme conceived and executed by a complicated protagonist with several aliases and leading double lives with a wife occupying one and a girlfriend in the other, while orchestrating an elaborate network of tasks for a half dozen people to perform if they want to change their lives for the better&#8230;

What had started out as a body theft had turned into a far-reaching crime; a conspiracy that involved counterfeit money, drug trafficking, stolen works of art and an intricate scam&#8230;

*Terrific*, have shared this thriller with several friends and we agree it is five star all the way!
 
*Electronic Crime in Muted Key is an international crime thriller of the highest caliber*. Barry Carter, an unlikely criminal, plots a scam of epic proportion&#8230;. As intellectual as such well-known crime thrillers as Ocean's Eleven, this is a must read for anyone looking for the next big thriller.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

'*He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

He bought a dead body and faked his death.

Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof.* He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

*FIVE STAR REVIEWS*

*I was very impressed with this very well-crafted thriller*. Mr. Wastnage has done a fantastic job in drawing the reader into a complex scheme conceived and executed by a complicated protagonist with several aliases and leading double lives with a wife occupying one and a girlfriend in the other, while orchestrating an elaborate network of tasks for a half dozen people to perform if they want to change their lives for the better&#8230;

What had started out as a body theft had turned into a far-reaching crime; a conspiracy that involved counterfeit money, drug trafficking, stolen works of art and an intricate scam&#8230;

*Terrific*, have shared this thriller with several friends and we agree it is five star all the way!
 
*Electronic Crime in Muted Key is an international crime thriller of the highest caliber*. Barry Carter, an unlikely criminal, plots a scam of epic proportion&#8230;. As intellectual as such well-known crime thrillers as Ocean's Eleven, this is a must read for anyone looking for the next big thriller.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

He bought a dead body and faked his death.

Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof. *He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

*FIVE STAR REVIEWS

I was very impressed with this very well-crafted thriller*. Mr. Wastnage has done a fantastic job in drawing the reader into a complex scheme conceived and executed by a complicated protagonist with several aliases and leading double lives with a wife occupying one and a girlfriend in the other, while orchestrating an elaborate network of tasks for a half dozen people to perform if they want to change their lives for the better&#8230;

What had started out as a body theft had turned into a far-reaching crime; a conspiracy that involved counterfeit money, drug trafficking, stolen works of art and an intricate scam&#8230;

*Terrific*, have shared this thriller with several friends and we agree it is five star all the way!
 
*Electronic Crime in Muted Key is an international crime thriller of the highest caliber*. Barry Carter, an unlikely criminal, plots a scam of epic proportion&#8230;. As intellectual as such well-known crime thrillers as Ocean's Eleven, this is a must read for anyone looking for the next big thriller.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666[/b]


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

He bought a dead body and faked his death.

Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof*. He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

*FIVE STAR REVIEWS*

*I was very impressed with this very well-crafted thriller*. Mr. Wastnage has done a fantastic job in drawing the reader into a complex scheme conceived and executed by a complicated protagonist with several aliases and leading double lives with a wife occupying one and a girlfriend in the other, while orchestrating an elaborate network of tasks for a half dozen people to perform if they want to change their lives for the better&#8230;

What had started out as a body theft had turned into a far-reaching crime; a conspiracy that involved counterfeit money, drug trafficking, stolen works of art and an intricate scam&#8230;

*Terrific*, have shared this thriller with several friends and we agree it is five star all the way!
 
*Electronic Crime in Muted Key is an international crime thriller of the highest caliber*. Barry Carter, an unlikely criminal, plots a scam of epic proportion&#8230;. As intellectual as such well-known crime thrillers as Ocean's Eleven, this is a must read for anyone looking for the next big thriller.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

He bought a dead body and faked his death.

Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof.* He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

*FIVE STAR REVIEWS

I was very impressed with this very well-crafted thriller*. Mr. Wastnage has done a fantastic job in drawing the reader into a complex scheme conceived and executed by a complicated protagonist with several aliases and leading double lives with a wife occupying one and a girlfriend in the other, while orchestrating an elaborate network of tasks for a half dozen people to perform if they want to change their lives for the better&#8230;

What had started out as a body theft had turned into a far-reaching crime; a conspiracy that involved counterfeit money, drug trafficking, stolen works of art and an intricate scam&#8230;

*Terrific*, have shared this thriller with several friends and we agree it is five star all the way!
 
*Electronic Crime in Muted Key is an international crime thriller of the highest caliber*. Barry Carter, an unlikely criminal, plots a scam of epic proportion&#8230;. As intellectual as such well-known crime thrillers as Ocean's Eleven, this is a must read for anyone looking for the next big thriller.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

He bought a dead body and faked his death.

Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof.* He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

*FIVE STAR REVIEWS*

*I was very impressed with this very well-crafted thriller.* Mr. Wastnage has done a fantastic job in drawing the reader into a complex scheme conceived and executed by a complicated protagonist with several aliases and leading double lives with a wife occupying one and a girlfriend in the other, while orchestrating an elaborate network of tasks for a half dozen people to perform if they want to change their lives for the better&#8230;

What had started out as a body theft had turned into a far-reaching crime; a conspiracy that involved counterfeit money, drug trafficking, stolen works of art and an intricate scam&#8230;

Terrific, have shared this thriller with several friends and we agree it is five star all the way!
 
*Electronic Crime in Muted Key is an international crime thriller of the highest caliber*. Barry Carter, an unlikely criminal, plots a scam of epic proportion&#8230;. As intellectual as such well-known crime thrillers as Ocean's Eleven, this is a must read for anyone looking for the next big thriller.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

He bought a dead body and faked his death.

Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof.* He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

*FIVE STAR REVIEWS

I was very impressed with this very well-crafted thriller*. Mr. Wastnage has done a fantastic job in drawing the reader into a complex scheme conceived and executed by a complicated protagonist with several aliases and leading double lives with a wife occupying one and a girlfriend in the other, while orchestrating an elaborate network of tasks for a half dozen people to perform if they want to change their lives for the better&#8230;

*What had started out as a body theft had turned into a far-reaching crime*; a conspiracy that involved counterfeit money, drug trafficking, stolen works of art and an intricate scam&#8230;

*Terrific*, have shared this thriller with several friends and we agree it is five star all the way!
 
*Electronic Crime in Muted Key is an international crime thriller of the highest caliber*. Barry Carter, an unlikely criminal, plots a scam of epic proportion&#8230;. As intellectual as such well-known crime thrillers as Ocean's Eleven, this is a must read for anyone looking for the next big thriller.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

He bought a dead body and faked his death.

Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof.* He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

*FIVE STAR REVIEWS*

*I was very impressed with this very well-crafted thriller*. Mr. Wastnage has done a fantastic job in drawing the reader into a complex scheme conceived and executed by a complicated protagonist with several aliases and leading double lives with a wife occupying one and a girlfriend in the other, while orchestrating an elaborate network of tasks for a half dozen people to perform if they want to change their lives for the better&#8230;

What had started out as a body theft had turned into a far-reaching crime; a conspiracy that involved counterfeit money, drug trafficking, stolen works of art and an intricate scam&#8230;

*Terrific*, have shared this thriller with several friends and we agree it is five star all the way!
 
*Electronic Crime in Muted Key is an international crime thriller of the highest caliber*. Barry Carter, an unlikely criminal, plots a scam of epic proportion&#8230;. As intellectual as such well-known crime thrillers as Ocean's Eleven, this is a must read for anyone looking for the next big thriller.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

He bought a dead body and faked his death.*

*Enter the enigmatic world of Barry Carter; a man who lives two lives and believes his sinister plan to scam millions and fake his death is foolproof*. He's right, until his bitter lover and distraught wife team up to seek him out. They want retribution but are stopped by the police, who've found Carter first and want to question him about a murder, a stolen dead body and an international cyber crime. A frantic chase ensues and there can be only one winner.

*FIVE STAR REVIEWS*

*I was very impressed with this very well-crafted thriller*. Mr. Wastnage has done a fantastic job in drawing the reader into a complex scheme conceived and executed by a complicated protagonist with several aliases and leading double lives with a wife occupying one and a girlfriend in the other, while orchestrating an elaborate network of tasks for a half dozen people to perform if they want to change their lives for the better&#8230;

What had started out as a body theft had turned into a far-reaching crime; a conspiracy that involved counterfeit money, drug trafficking, stolen works of art and an intricate scam&#8230;

*Terrific*, have shared this thriller with several friends and we agree it is five star all the way!
 
*Electronic Crime in Muted Key is an international crime thriller of the highest caliber*. Barry Carter, an unlikely criminal, plots a scam of epic proportion&#8230;. As intellectual as such well-known crime thrillers as Ocean's Eleven, this is a must read for anyone looking for the next big thriller.

Electronic Crime in Muted Key
http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*Barry Carter, an unlikely villain, plots and carries out a scam of epic proportion*. He buys a dead body, scams millions from criminals, fakes his death, and re-invents himself on sun-drenched island. However, his new, idyllic existence is short-lived. The police want to talk to him about body theft, and his scorned wife and ex-lover seek revenge.

*Five star reviews*

*Nick Wastnage* has done a fantastic job in drawing the reader into an intricate scheme, conceived and executed by a complicated protagonist with several aliases and leading a double life&#8230;

*I've shared this thriller with several friends and we agree it is five-star all the way!*
 
*Electronic Crime in Muted Key is an international crime thriller of the highest caliber*. As intellectual as such well-known crime thrillers as Ocean's Eleven&#8230;

Electronic Crime in Muted Key
http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*Barry Carter, an unlikely villain, plots and carries out a scam of epic proportion*. He buys a dead body, scams millions from criminals, fakes his death, and re-invents himself on sun-drenched island. However, his new, idyllic existence is short-lived. The police want to talk to him about body theft, and his scorned wife and ex-lover seek revenge.

*Five star reviews*

Nick Wastnage has done a fantastic job in drawing the reader into an intricate scheme, conceived and executed by a complicated protagonist with several aliases and leading a double life&#8230;

I've shared this thriller with several friends and we agree it is five-star all the way!
 
Electronic Crime in Muted Key is an international crime thriller of the highest caliber. As intellectual as such well-known crime thrillers as Ocean's Eleven&#8230;

Electronic Crime in Muted Key
http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Electronic-Crime-in-Muted-Key/Nick-Wastnage/e/2940011300998/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDUY3C 
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55147
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458132666
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781458132666


----------

